# Menards rebate stolen



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 16, 2015)

If you have a Menards in your area you know about their rebates. I month ago I mailed in for $17.52 worth of rebates. Last week I started to wonder where My rebate was. Menards web site lets you track your rebate, mine was issued two weeks ago and with holiday mail I wasn't to worried about it taking a little longer than usual.
Today I checked again and found my rebate had been used at the local Menards on the 14th. Now I'm pissed some ahole stole my rebate. Tomorrow I'm going to the US post office and file a complaint and then go to Menards store and inform them that my rebate was stolen and used. 
I don't know what can or will be done but mail theft is a felony.


----------



## lugoismad (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey man, $17 is $17. I've raised hell over less.


----------



## overboard (Dec 17, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> Hey man, $17 is $17. I've raised hell over less.



Exactly!
Hopefully Menards will at least try to help trace the person that used the rebate.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 17, 2015)

thats alright, i opened my bank account yeterday to find about $300 is charges for a limo ride, and several taxi rides in Utah. and no it wasnt me.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 17, 2015)

not as fancy as the Limo Ride, but last April,
I had a charge for 180 gallons of gasoline on my card !!
LOL my Jeep only has a 20 gallon gas tank.
The bank graciously backed out the charge.


I bet the Post Office line is clear out the door until after Christmas !!!!

Good Luck !!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 17, 2015)

WOW! 180 gallons? what did they fill up i wonder. i told the lady that i havent been in a cab in over 10 years and that i was at work all day on monday not in utah.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 17, 2015)

I went to the post office and filed a complaint then went to Menards and found out the steps to take.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 21, 2015)

I always wondered why they sent their rebates in the form of a postcard. Seems simple enough for anybody to find it in the mail chain and just cash it in themselves. 
They always make me sign the back of mine when I go to cash it in. There'll be a trail there somewhere.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> thats alright, i opened my bank account yeterday to find about $300 is charges for a limo ride, and several taxi rides in Utah. and no it wasnt me.




It was BASSaddict!


----------

